

Is the only way to beat Android to use Android? - dianno
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2013/03/23/is-the-only-way-to-beat-android-to-use-android/

======
mikecane
Hmmm... I wonder how many Mac notebook sales are to people who actually run
Windows on it via emulation?

------
Zigurd
Android is a very sweet OS, and the app environment has proved to be very
attractive, but a huge part of Android's value is in Google's proprietary
suite of apps and the Google ecosystem those apps access. Indeed most of that
value is in the ecosystem.

Having Android apps is surely a worthwhile short cut to consider if your aim
is to compete with Google, but if you don't have Google's ecosystem, you need,
at least, an ecosystem as big and rich as Amazon's.

And if you have such an ecosytem, you have to ask if your would't rather have
your own app environment.

